# nfs most wanted in game display error



## root.king (Sep 7, 2011)

guys last week i had install the nfs most wanted but in game its showing error like blue screen, i had attached screen shot plz help me.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

Most probably compatibility issue with your mobile.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

Update your Direct x. Update all mobo drivers. Update graphic driver. 
Try reinstalling to see if it helps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

@kiranbhat: its graphics drivers issue...update everything related to drivers
will solve the issue



d6bmg said:


> Most probably compatibility issue with your *mobile.*



typo error


----------



## root.king (Sep 7, 2011)

guys last month also i have seen the same problem with windows7 but automaticly thats become ok without being driver update ,i have already install the all drivers that came with in mobo driver cd. What can i do next guys.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> guys last month also i have seen the same problem with windows7 but automaticly thats become ok without being driver update ,i have already install the *all drivers that came with in mobo driver cd*. What can i do next guys.



the mobo Driver CD may not have latest drivers available


----------



## root.king (Sep 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> the mobo Driver CD may not have latest drivers available



but my mobo have support for dx10 and its just 5month old


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> but my mobo have support for dx10 and its just 5month old



its alright..but driver updates are released every week or month by some companies


----------



## root.king (Sep 8, 2011)

OK 2day i'll update my driver and post back wt hapend


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 8, 2011)

The poll seems useless to me.
We dont support Piracy here. *Its against Forum rules to suggest someone to install Cracks*

Don't Repeat this again



BTW, update Windows and Direct X and that should help


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

who added the poll?
its not required here.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2011)

There's no need for a poll in this thread so closed the poll and from the posts it's looks like a pc+OS+game related issue ( not a mobile game issue ) so moved it into right section.

@ OP - update the game to version 1.3


----------



## root.king (Sep 9, 2011)

sorry, admin as i'm noob i don't know that crack is a piracy,

@topgear i had already updated it to 1.3

problems not solved after driver update.  
wt can i do next guys*
plz help


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2011)

^I m sure this is compatibility issue of game with hardware...coz if u play the same files on another PC..u wont face any problem like this...


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2011)

@ *OP* - have you tried any other games - are those running fine ? Download and install the latest DirectX runtime package and  allocate more rams ( say 256 MB or more ) to the onboard IGP from Bios settings and post back the feedback.


----------



## root.king (Sep 11, 2011)

all other games like vice city,gta san andreas,splinter cell,conflict global denied ops,nfs underground,bros in arms are running smoothly
i have problem with only this game

already set the onboard graphics to max. Even updated bios.

that game running smothly with win7.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> all other games like vice city,gta san andreas,splinter cell,conflict global denied ops,nfs underground,bros in arms are running smoothly
> i have problem with only this game
> 
> already set the onboard graphics to max. Even updated bios.
> ...



are you talking about NFS MW - is it running fine under win 7 but not under Xp ?? 

BTW, NFS MW has a widescreen fix - try using that and aslo try running the game in safe mode - not in windows safe mode - NFS MW has a safe mode to start this game - try that out and post back th feedback.


----------



## root.king (Sep 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> are you talking about NFS MW - is it running fine under win 7 but not under Xp ??
> 
> BTW, NFS MW has a widescreen fix - try using that and aslo try running the game in safe mode - not in windows safe mode - NFS MW has a safe mode to start this game - try that out and post back th feedback.



hey its not widescreen problem ,its something like colors inverted like old photo negetive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2011)

the color negative issue is due to DLL(dynamic link library) issue of graphics...
usually when we run old games in windows 7 the desktop icon becomes so weird in color & big in size & also the resolution changes to minimum


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> hey its not widescreen problem ,its something like colors inverted like old photo negetive.



I know but just making sure everything is OK.

BTW, I've faced similar issue when I've faulty mem modules from Starlite and because of that intel gfxc drivers always get corrupted showing that some dll files has stopped working the screen would turn like the one you have posted in the screenshot but in your case as the other games are working properly I think the mem modules are working fine but just use memtest app to be sure and try some other versions of the igp drivers.

Another reason could be if you are using win 7 x64 then nfs mw *ahem* versions have some sort of issues with that but I can't help anymore regarding this as discussing about *ahem* version is restricted and is a violation of forum rule.


----------



## root.king (Sep 13, 2011)

@TopGear
i'm now running xp sp2 its showing some error like restarting after 15min game playing,from yesterday,
20 days ago i had posted a thread because of constant freezing of windows7 saying 'explorer not responding' so i think my ram have fault
anyhow today i'll install win7 in another drive and after post back if its working or not

Installing another OS just for a game.:-l....

Wow this game running fine with win7 on the same system in 'drive-d' without even driver update ,
but not with xp in 'drive-c' 
guys what can i do to solve this problem.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ Check your HDD for bad sectors susing HDTune app and check the the mem modules using memtest just to be sure.

IF the results are fine the format the XP install partion and install a fresh copy of Xp - update the OS, Install latest Directx package , Install latest drivers for HW components - and post back feedback.


----------



## root.king (Sep 14, 2011)

thanx guys


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

So did you manage to solve the problem?
By the way why not play in Windows 7 itself. Should give a bit better performance than Xp.


----------



## root.king (Sep 14, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> So did you manage to solve the problem?
> By the way why not play in Windows 7 itself. Should give a bit better performance than Xp.



NO ...problem not solved......
i'm using xp because of its lighter than win7, means its use lesser hard disk space., as i have only 160gb harddisk.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ buddy you have only 1GB of ram which is not sufficient by today's gaming standard - get another 2GB ram or get 2x 2GB ram sticks @ ~1.2k.

a 160GB is enough for win 7 as win 7 only takes around 20GB space and if you install a lot things it should not require more than 30 GB - so you are still left with around 120GB of space to install games and store other files


----------



## root.king (Sep 15, 2011)

YA i'm planing to upgrade it to 3gb 1gb gpu 500gb hdd in next month,
i have lots of files that i cant delete or even cant write on dvd


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2011)

I finished NFS mw on a P4, 256MB ram & Intel gma 900 igp system  
Must be something wrong with game settings file.
Delete the NFS most wanted folder in "documents". Do take a backup of that folder first.


----------

